
In New Procedure, Artificial Arm Listens to Brain - mqt
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/11/health/research/11arm.html
======
BFalkner
A couple years ago the developer of this and his patient did a presentation at
Pop!Tech.

<http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/shows/detail763.html>

------
s3graham
Never mind arms, I just need enough muscle/neuron attachment to control 101
inputs! (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_PC_keyboard>)

